# Photoshop & Russisch



## cycovery (4. September 2005)

Hallo! gibt es hier jemanden, der Photoshop hat und russisch spricht?


----------



## pflo (4. September 2005)

Ja ich 
Und der Online-Translator kann auch noch Russisch und viele andere Sprachen!


----------



## cycovery (4. September 2005)

Der Online Translator nützt mir nur leider nicht viel . . .

Ist mir echt unangenehm darum zu bitten, weil ichs eigentlich nicht so toll finde, wenn Leute hier andere darum bitten etwas für sie zu machen, aber mir bleibt im moment grad nicht viel anderes übrig.

Ich fliege in zwei Wochen mit nem Kumpel nach Moskau um dort was vorzustellen.
Ich hab den Text eines Posters auf russisch übersetzen lassen und die Übersetzung jetzt in die Textfelder des (zuvor deutschen) Posters eingefügt. Das Problem ist, dass Photoshop bei der Russischen Schrift irgendwie mit den Zeilenumbrüchen Probleme hat - auf jedenfall zerteilt es mir überall die Russischen Wörter - und da ich kein Plan von russisch habe und nicht weiss, wie man russische wörter trennt, sehe ich nicht wo genau sich die Fehler befinden. Und jedesmal, wenn ich das ergebnis nem Russen schicke und er mir anstreicht was falsch ist, werden durch das Korrigieren wieder andere Wörter geteilt.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob vielleicht jemand, der Photoshop hat und Russisch versteht mir dieses Zeilenumbruchproblem wenn er kurz Zeit hat lösen könnte *liebguck* 


Falls sich jemand die Mühe machen könnte wäre das toll!


----------



## pflo (4. September 2005)

Klar mache ich. Schick mir die Datei einfach per E-Mail! Hab grad sowieso nix zu tun außer an meiner Homepage zu arbeiten!


----------

